# Help!!!! My lifting straps are also slowly being fked off!!



## PZT (Apr 14, 2021)

I have some Hardbingers that came from Academy Im pretty sure. They have lasted a long time. I wanna say 11 years.

What straps have yall enjoyed most? I do not like long straps I know that.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 14, 2021)

What are you doing PZT? Isn't this the second piece of gear you've broken this week.  Go easy big guy.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

quackattack said:


> What are you doing PZT? Isn't this the second piece of gear you've broken this week.  Go easy big guy.



This guy is a ****ing animal. He’s already gone through two tungsten barbells and just ordered 100kg of depleted uranium to be made into custom made SSBs.


----------



## PZT (Apr 14, 2021)

quackattack said:


> What are you doing PZT? Isn't this the second piece of gear you've broken this week.  Go easy big guy.



They aint broken yet lol.


----------



## PZT (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> This guy is a ****ing animal. He’s already gone through two tungsten barbells and just ordered 100kg of depleted uranium to be made into custom made SSBs.



dude are SSB bar is shitt lol. I exploded on my last time using and the whip at lock out nearly put a vertebrae in my asshole


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

PZT said:


> dude are SSB bar is shitt lol. I exploded on my last time using and the whip at lock out nearly put a vertebrae in my asshole



Kinky!!!!!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 14, 2021)

Harbinger Padded Cotton Lifting Straps with NeoTek Cushioned Wrist - $9.46
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003EVGHE0


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Harbinger Padded Cotton Lifting Straps with NeoTek Cushioned Wrist - $9.46
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003EVGHE0



Can confirm. Mine are plain black. I like them.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 14, 2021)

Rouge!!!!!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 15, 2021)

I like Elite FTS wraps. Quality is there, hey have pretty much every kind you can think of, and are not too expensive. An old training partner had some Iron Rebal ones they swore by.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 15, 2021)

Also had a pair made,
Outta a car seat belt!
Best straps I ever had!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 15, 2021)

I use Rogue straps... No complaints.


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

I think lifting straps played a huge role in my carpel tunnel.  Years ago I switched to something like these.

https://www.amazon.ca/Schiek-Padded...s=padded+lifting+straps&qid=1618490288&sr=8-6


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 15, 2021)

PZT said:


> I have some Hardbingers that came from Academy Im pretty sure. They have lasted a long time. I wanna say 11 years.
> 
> What straps have yall enjoyed most? I do not like long straps I know that.



i fancy the new Gymshark straps. Silicone grips on the straps, padded, but they’re longer than my harbingers for sure.


----------



## PZT (Apr 15, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I like Elite FTS wraps. Quality is there, hey have pretty much every kind you can think of, and are not too expensive. An old training partner had some Iron Rebal ones they swore by.



I use to buy a lot of elitefts stuff back in the day and the quality seemed below average then. I love dave tate and the elitefts website and YouTube nut was just my experience. low quality fabric shirts and  I bout wrist wraps once that lasted me like 2 weeks cause the stitching was crooked on the velcro


----------



## PZT (Apr 15, 2021)

I have slingshot gansta wrist wraps and they are pretty good. Anyone use any of their straps?


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 15, 2021)

PZT said:


> I use to buy a lot of elitefts stuff back in the day and the quality seemed below average then. I love dave tate and the elitefts website and YouTube nut was just my experience. low quality fabric shirts and  I bout wrist wraps once that lasted me like 2 weeks cause the stitching was crooked on the velcro



I recommended because I have had good luck with there stuff. Sucks you had a different experience.


----------



## PZT (Apr 15, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I recommended because I have had good luck with there stuff. Sucks you had a different experience.



mom sure they have improved since then. This had to been almost 10 years ago


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 16, 2021)

The only strap I use is my Glock9.

Seriously, I haven't used straps in years but when I did, I used the cheap harbinger brand and they worked just fine.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 16, 2021)

PZT said:


> I have some Hardbingers that came from Academy Im pretty sure. They have lasted a long time. I wanna say 11 years.
> 
> What straps have yall enjoyed most? I do not like long straps I know that.



https://www.ironmind-store.com/Stro...IwkjnCEztUEA6sYVsjylqyW7YyCDumccaAn48EALw_wcB

I use these and they work great


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 16, 2021)

Elitefts or Metal which they used to carry but I heard they parted ways.


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 16, 2021)

I try an not use straps so that I can increase grip and secondary muscles. I have also tried the Rogue figure 8 straps. They did not seem to work well for me. So I am going to place my $.02 on the cheap harbinger straps. Sometimes keeping it simple is best.


----------



## PZT (Apr 19, 2021)

Im probably going to get hardbingers again. They have done me good. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------

